# GOOGLE Adsense



## kula (Jul 30, 2008)

Hai Google adsense had disabled my account .....is there any way to reactivate it.....or would i have to create another account


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2008)

^ 

- why they closed?
- what was ur site about?
- did u click on ur own ads ?
- its not recommended to create new account. In fact, u cannot


----------



## kula (Jul 30, 2008)

there were some people who clicked on my ads and they did this in my system....yes i did click on my own links...what can i do ......


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Jul 30, 2008)

kula said:


> there were some people who clicked on my ads and they did this in my system....yes i did click on my own links...what can i do ......



U r gone man. never ever click on u r own ads. u can open account with a different address or in the name of a family member. u can't use the same site or blog for which it has been disabled. once i clicked my own ads and get fired  by google. i opened another account with my dad's name and since then never tried to earn money in a hurry. completed my first $100 in about 8 months and they sent the cheque (though its yet to receive by me). basic idea is put good contents in u r site and try to promote u r site. but dont use any unethical process. now my site gets a thousand hits a day on avg and a good number of clicks. patience and good contents will result in a good earning after a few months.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 30, 2008)

kula said:


> there were some people who clicked on my ads and they did this in my system....*yes i did click on my own links...what can i do ......*



You should never do that!


----------



## shantanu (Jul 30, 2008)

Offcourse ! you can Re-appeal to Google by filling up the form ! its in the mail they send ya


----------



## adi007 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just forget adsense
Coz even when u make a new account they will not ban u...but WILL SURELY BAN U WHEN U REACH THE MINIMUM WITHDRAWAL AMOUNT

That's the tactics of Adsense

Look for adsense alternatives... period


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Jul 31, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Just forget adsense
> Coz even when u make a new account they will not ban u...but WILL SURELY BAN U WHEN U REACH THE MINIMUM WITHDRAWAL AMOUNT
> 
> That's the tactics of Adsense
> ...



u r wrong. google never uses unethical means. atleast i never experianced that. i am getting my payments and they have not banned me yet. i guess u have used unethical means to earn money fast and got banned. don't misguide people...


----------



## New (Jul 31, 2008)

Create a new account with new address,mail id,new blog or site name.Never use the old IP address which used for old blog/site.


----------



## adi007 (Jul 31, 2008)

passion_unlimitedd said:


> u r wrong. google never uses unethical means. atleast i never experianced that. i am getting my payments and they have not banned me yet. i guess u have used unethical means to earn money fast and got banned. don't misguide people...



man.... my adsense account is still intact...i advised this to the OP....i said that "u will be BANNED AT THE MAX THRESHOLD ACCOUNT IF U CREATE A NEW ACCOUNT AFTER BAN"
See i have said these for only those who create a new account after ban of that account

U took it in the wrong way  and BTW u are DAMN LUCKY TO GET INTO ADSENSE EVEN AFTER A BAN (though u registered it in ur dad's name)


----------



## kula (Jul 31, 2008)

fine thanks guys ....i  will try to start a new account and earn honestly..........can i start any online video seeing sites....or give a good topic for which the adsense costs the most.......thanks adi007,new,passion unlimited for u r help....is there any way i can add reputations or any points in the digit forum.......so that i will be grateful to u guys.....also thanks ax3 for u r advise


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 31, 2008)

^ 

* Somewhere I've read in adsense blog which says "Google do not allow placing ads in video sharing sites/blog especially youtube. But they do allow to post videos occasionally to demonstrate few things like product reviews and all.

* All u need to do is work on some SEO stuff to get traffic. Traffic = Money!

* I cannot think about a good topic for u. Sorry. But u can create a site about wat u r most interested in.

* Don't blog or have a website for money.. do it as a passion. Post good contents.. u will sure make money in the future..

* There is no rep system in this god damn forum. Just leave a visitor msgs to those fellas profiles.

* FYI: Read this: *santhosh.themebin.com/blog/tutorials/how-i-compare-adsense-t-a-money-plant/

* All the best.


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Aug 1, 2008)

adi007 said:


> man.... my adsense account is still intact...i advised this to the OP....i said that "u will be BANNED AT THE MAX THRESHOLD ACCOUNT IF U CREATE A NEW ACCOUNT AFTER BAN"
> See i have said these for only those who create a new account after ban of that account
> 
> U took it in the wrong way  and BTW u are DAMN LUCKY TO GET INTO ADSENSE EVEN AFTER A BAN (though u registered it in ur dad's name)



ok Adi may be i got it wrong, but this is because my account is going good  and i never experianced or heard anything like u mentioned.


----------

